# Increasing smoke flavor on a pellet grill



## larryb (Jul 28, 2021)

I have been using electric smokers for the past 15 years.  want to move up to a pellet grill to SMOKE ONLY.  I would like comments on what pellet smoker/grill your own & use and if you have started using an additional smoke generator (tube, add on gadget etc) to get the wood smoke flavor you were looking for.

thanks


----------



## schlotz (Jul 28, 2021)

The amount of smoke flavor is highly subjective since it depends on the individual.  I've been using a pellet smoker since 2014 and generally find the amount more than sufficient for most occasions. Too much smoke clouds the meat flavor completely.  Thin blue smoke is your friend vs large quantities of billowing white (not good eats). On very rare occasions I've added a smoker tube with pellets to slightly bump the amount the first 4 hours of a long brisket smoke.  Most briskets I don't use it.


----------



## larryb (Jul 28, 2021)

schlotz said:


> The amount of smoke flavor is highly subjective since it depends on the individual.  I've been using a pellet smoker since 2014 and generally find the amount more than sufficient for most occasions. Too much smoke clouds the meat flavor completely.  Thin blue smoke is your friend vs large quantities of billowing white (not good eats). On very rare occasions I've added a smoker tube with pellets to slightly bump the amount the first 4 hours of a long brisket smoke.  Most briskets I don't use it.


Thanks, what smoker do you use?


----------



## Kevin Braker (Jul 28, 2021)

Camp Chef XXL
Camp Chef XT

smoke tube
low temp for smoking
certain brands of pellets seem to produce more smoke
putting the meat on while it is still cold.
???


----------



## schlotz (Jul 28, 2021)

larryb said:


> Thanks, what smoker do you use?


See sig below.... MAK 2 Star


----------



## ofelles (Jul 28, 2021)

Yoder YS640 sometimes use a tube
LSG cabinet tube not needed.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 28, 2021)

I have a pitboss 1000, I use a smoke tube for smoke, without it I get very little smoke flavor, I get much better smoke flavor with my mes 30, thought pellet smokers was a step up to but personally I dont think so. But there are lots of people here that love there pellets smokers.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 28, 2021)

A few variables to contend with in regards to the amount of smoke. Smoker itself, actual temp being used and brand of pellets.  Then of course there is combining variables to consider output ie certain pellet brands in certain smokers.   In 7 years using the MAK I've settled in on BBQ'rs Delight pellets which have proven (to me anyhow) to be the best at providing good TBS (thin blue smoke) and the least ash residue.  YMMV


----------



## larryb (Jul 28, 2021)

schlotz said:


> A few variables to contend with in regards to the amount of smoke. Smoker itself, actual temp being used and brand of pellets.  Then of course there is combining variables to consider output ie certain pellet brands in certain smokers.   In 7 years using the MAK I've settled in on BBQ'rs Delight pellets which have proven (to me anyhow) to be the best at providing good TBS (thin blue smoke) and the least ash residue.  YMMV


MAK?


----------



## larryb (Jul 28, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> I have a pitboss 1000, I use a smoke tube for smoke, without it I get very little smoke flavor, I get much better smoke flavor with my mes 30, thought pellet smokers was a step up to but personally I dont think so. But there are lots of people here that love there pellets smokers.


yeah,  I have had 3. ES over the past 15 years,  great flavor.  I bought the cold smoke attachment, so I could ignore it for several hours at a time.  just sold my 5 year old 40 inch. MES.  looking to try pellets.  thanks for the info.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes,  MAK   <link


----------



## sandyut (Jul 28, 2021)

I use a rec tec and like the smoke flavor level without an added tube.  I use lumberjack competition blend.  the pellets do matter...i tried a few before finding what I liked.  also - some/most pellet grill have a high smoke setting, usually the lowest temp.  mine is 180/extreme smoke.  if I want to give what ever a stronger smoke for an hour or two i start at 180 then go to the full cook temp till done.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 28, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Yes, MAK  <link


MAKs are very nice.  I have a bit of MAK envy.


----------



## larryb (Jul 28, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I use a rec tec and like the smoke flavor level without an added tube.  I use lumberjack competition blend.  the pellets do matter...i tried a few before finding what I liked.  also - some/most pellet grill have a high smoke setting, usually the lowest temp.  mine is 180/extreme smoke.  if I want to give what ever a stronger smoke for an hour or two i start at 180 then go to the full cook temp till done.


thanks for the info


----------



## Apparition (Jul 28, 2021)

Plenty of smoke on my MAK 2 Star


----------



## larryb (Jul 28, 2021)

thanks


----------



## bdawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a Recteq 700 and an AMZN tube.  I've been using Lumberjack competition blend pellets with the Smoke Daddy charcoal pellets mixed in (3:1 wood to charcoal).  Love the results.


----------

